# Any suggestion to fill up my free time 10Am-5Pm



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello folks

Well, I finished my contract with the company i worked for sometime back and of course have been looking for new job. As you imagine, not the prettiest experience at all. 

Anyway, I have plenty of freetime till i find a job. I m wondering how can i fill this time? I thought about GYM to meet new people, however i m afraid that I may have to relocate if i cant get anything in Dubai, so dont want long term commtiment contracts whuch is the norm for Dubai GYMs

Any suggestion for Outdoor activities? espcially in the early time where my wife is not around at work- say 10am-5 Pm?

Any suggestions to fill up my time would be appreciated?..

I am 35 yrs old Married dude, any people in the same boat who would like to hang out or pitch in suggestions :confused2:..

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

learn a new language?
paint / sketch?
exercise?
tidy the house??!!!
all of the above?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

How about spend all of the "free time" looking for a job ?

I would think that would be number 1 priority... :confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> How about spend all of the "free time" looking for a job ?
> 
> I would think that would be number 1 priority... :confused2:


My thoughts exactly. Shouldn't you be spending your free time looking for a new job?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Well in all honesty, with the job process nowadays being almost completely online, after applying and calling etc.. one could still find himself with extra time on his hands. In regards to the extra time, I think if you look into learning some of the skills related to your industry, that you don't already possess, it would both keep you busy and help in the job process... good luck ..


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

well for those suggesting spending the time looking for a new job (hope you read the question first before you reply) , i think this goes without saying DUH! the question was to extracurricula activities...

hope to receive more specific suggstions


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

its a good thing that you have free time, and suggestions above sound pretty good. I would hate to spend too much money on any activity when I am unemployed though (good thing your wife works!). 

The last time I was unemployed (not out of choice) and job hunting, I made it a point to speak to and meet up with a lot of people. I also visited the beach a lot to just chill out, and read quite a bit. But there were still days when I would do nothing but watch movies or the TV  (this was not in Dubai, so I could actually go out)

also, interesting take on this Need to Find a Job? Stop Looking So Hard - Peter Bregman - Harvard Business Review


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If you're stuck for things to do, I have plenty of gardening and stuff to keep you occupied


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

mfas2000 said:


> Hello folks
> I thought about GYM to meet new people, however i m afraid that I may have to relocate if i cant get anything in Dubai, so dont want long term commtiment contracts whuch is the norm for Dubai GYMs


Plenty of gyms out there that will let you do a month to month. But it sounded like a good excuse not to get in shape


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Look ..apply for jobs, but live as well. Hang out with your fellas..spend quality time...And more importantly take your wife out! You dont have the job excuse anymore !Try new things too!


----------



## ZoeLane (Oct 10, 2015)

While you are waiting to get a job, you could always try to develop a certain skill, as this might be helpful for developing your career. You could learn a language, to work in a new software, etc. 

Of course, when you have so much free time at hand, you can always do some things you might have postponed while you were working, such as going to the concerts, taking up sport and doing it more frequently, catching up with friends.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Meditation? Write and self-publish a book. Work for a charity (good for meeting people).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I sincerely hope OP has sorted something by now. This post dates back to 2012


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Get a library membership and read more books. Get a tumblr account and join a fandom or two. Start marathoning all the TV shows you've always wanted to see.


----------

